# Using Plex Media Server w/ Samba external storage?



## scott22 (Aug 9, 2018)

I keep  trying different ways to configure my /etc/fstab  file to permanently mount a samba share from another FreeBSD machine at boot. I cannot figure it out. What packages must I install and what is the correct syntax to use. I got it working on a Ubuntu VMware image running on a esxi server. All my media resides on a separate machine with 20TB of storage. I really want to run FreeBSD instead. Please help. Much appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## balanga (Aug 9, 2018)

scott22 said:


> I keep  trying different ways to configure my /etc/fstab  file to permanently mount a samba share from another FreeBSD machine at boot. I cannot figure it out. What packages must I install and what is the correct syntax to use.



Everything you need is in the base OS.... Here is part of my /etc/fstab where I mount a couple of samba shares from my FreeNAS box


```
# Device        Mountpoint    FStype    Options    Dump    Pass#
/dev/gpt/S03p2        /        ufs    rw    1    1

//guest@freenas/projects    /mnt/projects    smbfs    rw,-N,-I192.168.1.2    0    0
//guest@freenas/repo    /mnt/repo    smbfs    rw,-N,-I192.168.1.2    0    0
//userid:password@goflex_home/private    /mnt/gfh    smbfs    rw,-N,-I192.168.1.21    0    0
```

The first two are for anonymous access and the last is for a password protected share.

This has been working for me for a couple of years.


----------



## ShelLuser (Aug 10, 2018)

scott22 said:


> I keep  trying different ways to configure my /etc/fstab  file to permanently mount a samba share from another FreeBSD machine at boot.


First: why not share what you got so that we can look at what might be missing or what could be wrong with it? Also: what makes you conclude that it doesn't work in the first place, any error messages or such?

Also: why Samba and not, for example, use NFS? That way you can share the storage space with full authentication support (uid/gid and permission).

Finally (edit) what FreeBSD version(s) are you working with? That too might explain something.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 10, 2018)

scott22 said:


> I keep trying different ways to configure my /etc/fstab file to permanently mount a samba share from another FreeBSD machine at boot.


File sharing between two UNIX machines is better done using NFS. Easier to set up and faster (SMB/CIFS has more protocol overhead than NFS).


----------

